# The PB Cola Wars



## Theognome

So... for those of you who imbibe, which cola/pop/carbonated beverage is the one you choose?

Theognome


----------



## ServantofGod

What? No Surge!?


----------



## GTMOPC

Mountain Dew all the way. Next best thing to coffee for a caffeine boost! Tastes good too! I think MD is a southern thing though, much like Sweet Tea.

<I hope Yvonne doesn't see this post, she won't be happy about my caffeine intake>


----------



## nicnap

Shasta? Do they still make that?


----------



## Theognome

nicnap said:


> Shasta? Do they still make that?



For some unknown reason, yes. Perhaps it's somebody's tax writeoff or something...

Theognome


----------



## GTMOPC

"RC Cola"

I wasn't aware the Vatican had released its own brand of soda! Do they make limited edition cans with the Pope and the saints pictures on them? Or maybe commemorative cans with the Council of Trent plastered on the side!?


----------



## Theognome

GMcClain20 said:


> "RC Cola"
> 
> I wasn't aware the Vatican had released its own brand of soda! Do they make limited edition cans with the Pope and the saints pictures on them? Or maybe commemorative cans with the Council of Trent plastered on the side!?



I've heard that it was 'Royal Crown'- the crown of Christ. It signifies the Reformed understanding of His sovereign kingship.

Theognome


----------



## GTMOPC

Theognome said:


> GMcClain20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "RC Cola"
> 
> I wasn't aware the Vatican had released its own brand of soda! Do they make limited edition cans with the Pope and the saints pictures on them? Or maybe commemorative cans with the Council of Trent plastered on the side!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that it was 'Royal Crown'- the crown of Christ. It signifies the Reformed understanding of His sovereign kingship.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I was aware that RC meant "Royal Crown" I was just poking fun at the initials. Where did you hear that about it signifying Christ's kingship?


----------



## Mushroom

As a former Pepsi route salesman, I have to say that..... Coke is better!


----------



## Theognome

GMcClain20 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMcClain20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "RC Cola"
> 
> I wasn't aware the Vatican had released its own brand of soda! Do they make limited edition cans with the Pope and the saints pictures on them? Or maybe commemorative cans with the Council of Trent plastered on the side!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that it was 'Royal Crown'- the crown of Christ. It signifies the Reformed understanding of His sovereign kingship.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was aware that RC meant "Royal Crown" I was just poking fun at the initials. Where did you hear that about it signifying Christ's kingship?
Click to expand...


The same place you heard about it referring to the Catholics, silly.

Theognome


----------



## SolaScriptura

Pepsi is clearly superior.


----------



## Mushroom

SolaScriptura said:


> Pepsi is clearly superior.


Like clear Pepsi? 

What a joke that was! Millions spent to refit whole plants to make a flavored water nobody wanted. It required absolute spotless production conditions, which Pepsi never was too good at, and after all that it ended up going out-of-date on the shelves.

But they were a pretty good company to work for.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Brad said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pepsi is clearly superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Like clear Pepsi?
> 
> What a joke that was! Millions spent to refit whole plants to make a flavored water nobody wanted. It required absolute spotless production conditions, which Pepsi never was too good at, and after all that it ended up going out-of-date on the shelves.
> 
> But they were a pretty good company to work for.
Click to expand...


I think that Pepsi tastes better than Coke... but Coca Cola certainly has a much better business model.


----------



## snap_dragon

*...Dead Sodas*

At the reference desk, I actually had this question...Whatever happened to Blue Pepsi ... and found this interesting site...Dead Sodas

I still think Coke now doesn't taste like Coke did before the New Coke/ Classic Coke switch....

I sound addicted, don't I?


----------



## MrMerlin777

ServantofGod said:


> What? No Surge!?




My brother and I used to drink this stuff. We called it "the Scourge".

BTW: I prefer RC cola.


----------



## Rich Koster

Stewarts ginger beer.

If unavailable Canada Dry or Schweppes ginger ale.



Mr Pibb


----------



## E Nomine

I love generic, store-brand Seltzer Water.


----------



## ww

Diet Pepsi, 8 Cans a Day.


----------



## WaywardNowHome

Fresca. =]


----------



## Athaleyah

ServantofGod said:


> What? No Surge!?



Isn't Surge just something you used to buy when the store was out of Mountain Dew?


----------



## Berean

snap_dragon said:


> I still think Coke now doesn't taste like Coke did before the New Coke/ Classic Coke switch....



Coke back in the 50's and 60's was sweetened with cane sugar. Now it's "high fructose corn syrup". Yuck.


----------



## ServantofGod

Berean said:


> snap_dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think Coke now doesn't taste like Coke did before the New Coke/ Classic Coke switch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coke back in the 50's and 60's was sweetened with cane sugar. Now it's "high fructose corn syrup". Yuck.
Click to expand...


Down in Haiti it's still sweetened with cane sugar. Yum! If you can bear the heat, you should head down there for some real coke.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

There is Coke and then there are syrupy waters...


----------



## Theognome

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> There is Coke and then there are syrupy waters...



Amen, Brother!

Theognome


----------



## Edward

Barq's


----------



## Ivan

GMcClain20 said:


> Mountain Dew all the way. Next best thing to coffee for a caffeine boost! Tastes good too! I think MD is a southern thing though, much like Sweet Tea.
> 
> <I hope Yvonne doesn't see this post, she won't be happy about my caffeine intake>



If you do the research you'll find there is FAR less caffeine in MD than coffee.


----------



## Rangerus

Brad said:


> As a former Pepsi route salesman, I have to say that..... Coke is better!



As a former Coca Cola route salesman, I'd have to agree with you!!!


----------



## Albatross

I voted Dr. Pepper but Sunkist gets an honorable mention.


----------



## Grace Alone

My husband drinks massive amounts of Fresca, but I drink Coke when I drink a soft drink.


----------



## Kevin

Diet Coke. One to two litres per day.


----------



## DMcFadden

Diet Coke is great (if it was good enough for John Calvin . . . ).

But, Diet Dr. Pepper is the least "diet aftertaste" beverage on earth (honorable mention to Barq's diet)


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Rich Koster said:


> Stewarts ginger beer.
> 
> If unavailable Canada Dry or Schweppes ginger ale.


----------



## Ivan

Coke Zero?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Dr. Pepper. It's an addiction...


----------



## Michael Doyle

Diet Coke hands down.


----------



## ZackF

Mexican Coca-Cola


----------



## dalecosby

snap_dragon said:


> At the reference desk, I actually had this question...Whatever happened to Blue Pepsi ... and found this interesting site...Dead Sodas
> 
> I still think Coke now doesn't taste like Coke did before the New Coke/ Classic Coke switch....
> 
> I sound addicted, don't I?



You know why don't you? They switched from cane sugar to corn syrup at that time. If you have a mexican grocery store nearby (there is one a block away from me, here in Indiana lol ) you can get real Coke in glass bottles imported.
They still use real sugar and they are awesome. Just like before 1985


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

Diet Dr.Pepper are enough to liberate one from the clutches of hfcs, which is of the Evil One.

Come on, Texans! Where's the Dr. Pepper fans?


----------



## AThornquist

Well, I drink soda maybe twice a year. I'm an uber health freak most of the time so I just don't feel comfortable drinking things like soda. _But_ when I do, I love Dr. Pepper most if I don't have the option of mixing sodas. If I do have the option to mix, such as at a soda fountain, then I have a little bit of most of the soda options.


----------



## dalecosby

Oh and I voted Coke but RC is a close second while Pepsi is not fit for human consumption.
Also, I should note that mexican Coca-Cola is the best, or from any other country that still uses real sugar.

-----Added 4/2/2009 at 10:49:36 EST-----



Classical Presbyterian said:


> Diet Dr.Pepper are enough to liberate one from the clutches of hfcs, which is of the Evil One.
> 
> Come on, Texans! Where's the Dr. Pepper fans?



Ironically, I never liked DP at all until a friend of mine brought back some from Dublin TX where they still use cane sugar. I loved it.
So then I go to Taco Bell and get a DP out of the fountain and it was awful.
It is amazing how much of a difference the sweetener makes.


----------



## Theognome

dalecosby said:


> Oh and I voted Coke but RC is a close second while Pepsi is not fit for human consumption.
> Also, I should note that mexican Coca-Cola is the best, or from any other country that still uses real sugar.



Does the unfitness of Pepsi have anything to do with Mormonism?

Theognome


----------



## dalecosby

KS_Presby said:


> Mexican Coca-Cola



I missed this one, I agree totally...I wonder if the store down the street that has it is still open?

-----Added 4/2/2009 at 10:51:50 EST-----



Theognome said:


> dalecosby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I voted Coke but RC is a close second while Pepsi is not fit for human consumption.
> Also, I should note that mexican Coca-Cola is the best, or from any other country that still uses real sugar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the unfitness of Pepsi have anything to do with Mormonism?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

I was unaware of the connection, but that might explain the inferior flavor.

RIght now I have RC in the fridge, it is a little cheaper than Coke but still decent.


----------



## Piano Hero

Why isn't Jones Soda on the list?


----------



## Theognome

Piano Hero said:


> Why isn't Jones Soda on the list?



Simple- I never heard of it. Have you a link or testimonial to educate the ignorant masses with?

Theognome


----------



## dalecosby

Piano Hero said:


> Why isn't Jones Soda on the list?



My wife does like Jones soda but I think it is a regional brand and not a very old brand either. YOu don't see Jones ads at the Super Bowl for sure


----------



## Spinningplates2

Where is the love for the clear drinks? Sprite and 7UP are the best, most refreshing drinks in the world. Now if they only had caffeine, then they would be popular here.


----------



## dalecosby

Srpite and 7Up are both good as well as Squirt, One mexican store has mexican Squirt and that is really good.


----------



## Edward

I already voted to Barqs, and I'll stick with it, but if anyone ever gets to central Texas, be sure to look for the Dr Pepper made with real sugar. Both the Dublin and the Temple bottlers put it out in glass bottles. Temple also has it in cans. (At least one of the Wal Marts north of Dallas stocks the Temple version at about $1/bottle in 6 packs).


----------



## dalecosby

I mentioned Dublin DP in an earlier post.
Great Stuff. I will not drink DP any other way.


----------



## baron

As a recovering pepsiholic I now drink Schweppes Ginger Ale or Canada Dry when Schweppes is not to be found.

Since giving Pepsi up when ever I have some it taste really bad.


----------



## BJClark

Pepsi Cola went to town
Coca Cola Shot him down
Dr. Pepper Fixed him up
and they all got drunk on 7-up


----------



## Rangerus

Drink Dr Pepper at 10-2 and 4, and Squirt at 5.


----------



## Piano Hero

Theognome said:


> Piano Hero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why isn't Jones Soda on the list?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple- I never heard of it. Have you a link or testimonial to educate the ignorant masses with?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...




You've never heard of Jones Soda??? That's so sad....just kidding 

Welcome to Jones Soda


They have unique flavors, especially around Christmas time. Although one thing I saw the other day that was disappointing was a Jones Soda bottle with Obama's face on it, and the flavor was "Orange You Glad For Change Cola" 

But their soda is pretty good.


----------



## bookslover

SolaScriptura said:


> Pepsi is clearly superior.



Amen! Preach it, brother!


----------



## kvanlaan

Who put Mr Pibb on the list? That's just nasty.


----------



## he beholds

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Diet Dr.Pepper are enough to liberate one from the clutches of hfcs, which is of the Evil One.
> 
> Come on, Texans! Where's the Dr. Pepper fans?



So, Dr. Pepper doesn't have HFCS?


----------



## PresbyDane

I am sure we have had this poll before


----------



## LawrenceU

he beholds said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diet Dr.Pepper are enough to liberate one from the clutches of hfcs, which is of the Evil One.
> 
> Come on, Texans! Where's the Dr. Pepper fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Dr. Pepper doesn't have HFCS?
Click to expand...


No diet drink has HFCS. Almost all non diet drinks have HFCS in them. Very rarely will you find a bottler who still uses cane sugar in the US. The Dr. Pepper bottler in Dublin, TX is one of the few left. There are a couple of others if you look for them. Or, you can go to your local Tienda Mexicana and buy imported drinks that have sugar. When I want a Coke that is where I go.


----------



## coramdeo

I'm a Pepper!
I can remember when it was hard to find east of the Mississippi and upon returning from a road trip we would always stop in West Memphis and go into a convience store an gulp down a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## NDHSR

I voted Coke but Dr. Pepper is a very close 2nd. I try not to drink sodas very often, I would prefer a sports drink like G2 instead.


----------



## Marrow Man

Coke, but I have found Coke Zero to be quite appealing, and w/o the calories.


----------



## coramdeo

*Hot Dr. Pepper*

Has anyone tried a hot Dr. Pepper? Put it in a coffee cup with a slice of lemon and microwave it 'till it's coffee drinking temp. mmmmmmmm good! AND if you have a sore throat, it will fix you right up!


----------



## GTMOPC

Athaleyah said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> What? No Surge!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Surge just something you used to buy when the store was out of Mountain Dew?
Click to expand...


Pretty much, Unless Mello Yello was available. Both are a far cry from the Dew though!


----------



## Skyler

I can't make up my mind... tossup between Pepsi and Mountain Dew.

I'll vote Pepsi.


----------



## GTMOPC

Ivan said:


> GMcClain20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Dew all the way. Next best thing to coffee for a caffeine boost! Tastes good too! I think MD is a southern thing though, much like Sweet Tea.
> 
> <I hope Yvonne doesn't see this post, she won't be happy about my caffeine intake>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do the research you'll find there is FAR less caffeine in MD than coffee.
Click to expand...


Well if you take the time to review the last report from the McClain labs you will clearly see that on several testing occasions Mountain Dew always out performed coffee. Is it a caffeine difference? The results were inconclusive however a 'secret ingredient' is not out of the question, which would account for the better results on Mountain Dews part.


----------



## Ivan

GMcClain20 said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMcClain20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Dew all the way. Next best thing to coffee for a caffeine boost! Tastes good too! I think MD is a southern thing though, much like Sweet Tea.
> 
> <I hope Yvonne doesn't see this post, she won't be happy about my caffeine intake>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do the research you'll find there is FAR less caffeine in MD than coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if you take the time to review the last report from the McClain labs you will clearly see that on several testing occasions Mountain Dew always out performed coffee. Is it a caffeine difference? The results were inconclusive however a 'secret ingredient' is not out of the question, which would account for the better results on Mountain Dews part.
Click to expand...


Comparsion between coffee and MD:

A cup of Coffee is between 90 to 150 mg of caffeine (and that's less than 12 oz.)
12 oz. of Mountain Dew...55 mg of caffeine

No contest.

Secret ingredient in MD...placebo.

Have a cup of joe!


----------



## Dearly Bought

Sorry y'all but nothing can beat the *Irn-Bru*. Except for maybe Guaraná Antarctica.


----------



## LawrenceU

Irn-Bru is great. I can't buy it here.


----------



## Curt

No Moxie?


----------



## py3ak

Zack and Dale, let's organize a _real_ Coke visit down to Mexico. We can take action figures from here, sell them at the market there at 200% markup, and cover the costs of our journey in that way. While we are down there, we can get some real cheese.

Kevin, I'm surprised you and I can inhabit the same board: I just got through scolding Heidi for not sending me a Mr. Pibb today. When one is in exile, Mr. Pibb is the best you can do.


----------



## LawrenceU

Ruben,
Do y'all not have enough Mexican and Central Americans living there to have tiendas? We have dozens and most of them sell Mexican Coke. 

Your trip sounds like fun, though


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Mug root beer. no contest.


----------



## Idelette

Ivan said:


> GMcClain20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you do the research you'll find there is FAR less caffeine in MD than coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you take the time to review the last report from the McClain labs you will clearly see that on several testing occasions Mountain Dew always out performed coffee. Is it a caffeine difference? The results were inconclusive however a 'secret ingredient' is not out of the question, which would account for the better results on Mountain Dews part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comparsion between coffee and MD:
> 
> A cup of Coffee is between 90 to 150 mg of caffeine (and that's less than 12 oz.)
> 12 oz. of Mountain Dew...55 mg of caffeine
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Secret ingredient in MD...placebo.
> 
> Have a cup of joe!
Click to expand...



LOL! Regardless, you both shouldn't be drinking any caffeine of any kind.....its soooooo bad for you! Yumm


----------



## tellville

I chose RC Cola. However, I also really love "Thumbs Up" Which is an awesome cola from India. It probably has the most unique taste of any cola I have ever had:


----------



## GTMOPC

In His Grip said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMcClain20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you take the time to review the last report from the McClain labs you will clearly see that on several testing occasions Mountain Dew always out performed coffee. Is it a caffeine difference? The results were inconclusive however a 'secret ingredient' is not out of the question, which would account for the better results on Mountain Dews part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparsion between coffee and MD:
> 
> A cup of Coffee is between 90 to 150 mg of caffeine (and that's less than 12 oz.)
> 12 oz. of Mountain Dew...55 mg of caffeine
> 
> No contest.
> 
> Secret ingredient in MD...placebo.
> 
> Have a cup of joe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Regardless, you both shouldn't be drinking any caffeine of any kind.....its soooooo bad for you! Yumm
Click to expand...


Told you guys she wouldn't be happy!


----------



## yeutter

it would be fascinating to know what the second favorite cola is for Coke and Pepsi loyalists. Most Coke Classic drinkers would probably choose RC. Where do the Pepsi drinkers go. In Germany Afri Cola would probably be the second choice of Pepsi drinkers. I don't think Afri is imported into the States.


----------



## Piano Hero

coramdeo said:


> Has anyone tried a hot Dr. Pepper? Put it in a coffee cup with a slice of lemon and microwave it 'till it's coffee drinking temp. mmmmmmmm good! AND if you have a sore throat, it will fix you right up!






That sounds.....interesting. I'm sure my brother would try it, because he loves Dr. Pepper. He's got everything Dr Pepper-lip balm, jelly bellys, a can-shaped safe, barbecue sauce, the list goes on....


----------



## Jen

yeutter said:


> n Germany Afri Cola would probably be the second choice of Pepsi drinkers. I don't think Afri is imported into the States.



My grandmother used to buy it for my brother a lot. I'm not sure where she got it; maybe one of the Russian stores in Sacramento...

Rivella is my all-time favourite. Sadly, that is definitely not imported to the U.S., nor is the Australian Schweppes Ginger Beer (a close second).


----------



## Theognome

Jen said:


> yeutter said:
> 
> 
> 
> n Germany Afri Cola would probably be the second choice of Pepsi drinkers. I don't think Afri is imported into the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother used to buy it for my brother a lot. I'm not sure where she got it; maybe one of the Russian stores in Sacramento...
> 
> Rivella is my all-time favourite. Sadly, that is definitely not imported to the U.S., nor is the Australian Schweppes Ginger Beer (a close second).
Click to expand...


I have seen the Schweppes Ginger Beer available in a Luca Liquor superstore in Kansas City. I have tried it, and I'm definately NOT a fan.

Theognome


----------



## Jon Peters

Diet Cherry Vanilla Dr. Pepper. Like Andrew, I try and avoid soda, but when I do buy some, this is the one. Mmmm.


----------



## Jen

Theognome said:


> I have seen the Schweppes Ginger Beer available in a Luca Liquor superstore in Kansas City. I have tried it, and I'm definitely NOT a fan.
> 
> Theognome



We taste-tested a bunch to see which one was really the best the last time we were in Australia as a family. Schweppes won out over Bundaberg for reasons I can't remember any more. Hansen's Ginger Ale comes the closest to replicating the taste, I think (or, rather, to replicating my memory of the taste!).


----------



## py3ak

To me it seems that the Coke has gone a little flat by the time it gets here; plus, it costs more. If you could get them in, though, you really could cover your trip costs by reselling Walmart action figures.


----------



## Eoghan

*Wot no Irn Bru*

I cannot believe that you have omitted Irn Bru the Scottish soda "made from girders".


----------



## Theognome

Eoghan said:


> I cannot believe that you have omitted Irn Bru the Scottish soda "made from girders".



Is that the one you drink after tossing a caber?

Theognome


----------



## KMK

DMcFadden said:


> Diet Coke is great (if it was good enough for John Calvin . . . ).



Especially after a good bowling match on a hot day!


----------

